# Doghouse size



## bronco401

Our family just rescued a puppy at 8 week. The mother was a GSD and half of the litter looked GSD and the other half looked Lab. Ours looks GSD to me.

I want to build him a doghouse for the times when he is outside in our yard, and I want to build it for him as an adult.

The question is, what are the average full sized GSD measurements? ie: height at shoulders, height at top of head, length to base of the tail, sitting height.

I want to make the doghouse comfy, but not to big to hold in heat if he's ever outside when it's colder.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## AgileOllie

My dog's house is the same size as my house. LOL!


----------



## Liesje

Here's a nice one

Building a Block Kennel , Pic's of Izzy in her New Kennel - German shepherd dog


----------



## bronco401

Not what I was looking for. 

Looking for the average full sized male GSD measurements? ie: height at shoulders, height at top of head, length to base of the tail, sitting height.


----------



## Liesje

Height is typically measured at the shoulder/wither and a GSD is generally within 22"-26". Not sure about the top of the head or sitting, never seen that measured.


----------



## koda00

AgileOllie said:


> My dog's house is the same size as my house. LOL!


:rofl::rofl::rofl: Mine too!!!!


----------



## phgsd

I would wait til your pup is at least a year old before spending the money to build a nice house. Your dog could be 60 lbs or 120 lbs when full grown...better to build the house to fit him later than to hope he grows to fit the house properly...JMO!


----------



## trophytimegundogs

*Dog House*

I pulled together some info on building a dog house I hope it
helps.

Dog House


----------

